# I'm not a ****....I just have a shoe fetish



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

First off I am a short (4'11") little asian girl and I tend to wear high heels. Almost all of my shoes/boots are heels or wedges to give me height, plus I just love the way they look and I feel sexy in them. I also think there is nothing sexier than a little naughty lingerie with some heels or boots. 

SO here is where it gets a little weird *maybe*? I kind of let loose after my divorce and met a friend of a friend who was a photographer. He isn't anyone really famous, just a retired guy turned artist. Anyway I did a little foot modeling for a few of his series that involved picture below the knee only and in return he let me keep the shoes! These were high end designer shoes and I jumped at the chance when he asked me a second and third time!

Here's were it get weirder *maybe*? I keep letting him buy me shoes/boots.

Is this bad? *I just love the shoes! * He doesn't do anything but take pictures and he is gay and lives with his partner. I kinda see this as a win win situation....am I wrong?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

You are both getting something positive out of it...weird or not, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

IndyTMI said:


> You are both getting something positive out of it...weird or not, enjoy it while it lasts.


:iagree:

I have friend who loves to give foot massages and he will occasionally buy me a pair of shoes too. :smthumbup:

Nothing wrong with a gift that makes more than one person happy! 
If you start to feel like it is becoming more or it is getting too strange then stop, until then enjoy it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it's ok. But you would have to post a couple pics to be sure.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds like both of you are into women's shoes. You might want to make sure he isn't doing something like sharing the pics of your feet on some fetish site or selling them. You may be ok with all that but seems to me he should be up front with you if he is doing anything with the pictures of your feet. Many women love shoes (my wife included). You just found a way for someone else to pay for them (so did my wife - me).


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

On the surface nothing appears to be wrong with it.
But obviously, something about it bothers you.

Maybe it the fact that he is giving you these high end designer shoes for free ?
Maybe because you don't consider this " normal" behaviour between two people who are not intimately involved. Also you mentioned that he is not a professional , so this may actually be his hobby , some sort of fetish.

You might have to give more information on exactly why you feel this way.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you in a relationship? Sorry, don't feel like digging into your past posts... . If so, I think the second most important question (after if you're ok with it) is if your partner is ok with it. If they are, then knock yourself out!

Oh, and I second the idea that some samples might be best to make sure it's ok... 

C


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Photos? - As long as they're open toed. Oops.....did I just say that out loud?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I think it's ok. But you would have to post a couple pics to be sure.





Thunder7 said:


> Photos? - As long as they're open toed. Oops.....did I just say that out loud?


That will cost you some shoes  :rofl:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

To answer a few questions, I am dating but not in any committed relationship.

I really don't mind what he does with the pics as long as my name and face aren't associated with them. I am not to worried about it coming back to me, I am not doing anything I would be embarrassed about.

I think I am a just a sucker for sexy shoes/boots.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds like he has some issues. But ...that being said .... what's the harm. You get expensive shoes for free and he gets his jollies without using anything recognizable taken of you. Enjoy


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Photos? - As long as they're open toed. Oops.....did I just say that out loud?





WorkingOnMe said:


> I think it's ok. But you would have to post a couple pics to be sure.


Actually....I'll post some this weekend of my favorite heels and boots if you want. 

Any requests.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Does he have a need for a guy who wears size 12 EEEE's?

I could use some new dress shoes


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Like I said, open toe heels are my preference.


----------

